# Any way to improve this layout?



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

Does anyone have any suggestions for improving on, what appears to a novice like me, to be a badly designed sprinkler layout which doesn't involve lots of digging ie different heads, mps vs rotors? The white circles are 30' weathermatic turbo 3s. I've included measurements from head to edge or next head.

I guess there's a max of 6 heads per zone judging by other zones. The top right head belongs in a different zone.



If I do decide to start digging up the lawn, what would be a good way to redo it?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is a very badly designed layout. The main issue is that there is no head to head coverage. Heads normally spray away from them, therefore they need another head to reach underneath them. The distance of 44 feet across the sidewalk, but with 30 feet heads, you will not get even coverage. More info at this website: www.irrigationtutorial.com get ready for information overload.

So, I will be honest, I don't see a way to fix this without digging. The ideal layout will start from the left of the image. It would either have two rotors at the corners (44ft throw) or three (two corners (90 degrees) and one mid way (180 degrees)) spray head at 22ft throw. The next column will then be 44ft to the right or 22ft to the right (180 and 360).

That brings the last column. I can't see what you have there. Could you over spray a bit with 44ft or that's a fence?

Lastly, the zones. The zones are determined by how much the total gpm the heads in the zone need against what is available at your system. Rotors normally take more gpm than sprays. With your current system I think (calculations needed) that going with Hunter MP sprays will allow you to use same zone pipe (no new zone). This has a trade-off since you will need more total heads thus more digging and they take longer to deliver an inch of water (not a bad thing).

I'm sure I gave you an information overload. Feel free to ask questions and I will try to answer in a timely manner (fall break coming up).


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I was afraid it was going to be like that. Hard to understand how irrigating what's essentially a rectangle ended up with such a mess. I'll resign myself to digging up my front lawn and working out how my current system is set up. The valve boxes are currently filled with water after heavy rain so that will have to wait.

Just as an example to see if I've understood this correctly, with the relevant pressure and a pipe carrying 11 GPM, I could have a maximum of 2 rotors which each use 5 GPM to spray 44' per zone? If so, I'm probably going to have to go for the shorter range option.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Correct, a max of two 5gpm heads would be possible in a 11pgm system.


----------

